
G2A sold $450k worth of our game keys - mwill
http://tinybuild.com/g2a-sold-450k-worth-of-our-game-keys
======
mwill
archive if it's down:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20160620202448/http://tinybuild.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20160620202448/http://tinybuild.com/g2a-sold-450k-worth-
of-our-game-keys)

